

Geeklist Is Raising $1M to Build the Center of the Geekosphere - webjoe
http://pandodaily.com/2012/08/07/geeklist-is-raising-1m-to-build-the-center-of-the-geekosphere/

======
lefnire
I'd like to see a proper comparison of Geeklist, Masterbranch, Coderwall,
Workforpie, etc. That aside, gratz to Geeklist - and awesome product!

~~~
reubeneli
Thanks lefnire! Really glad you like it :)

